
Scientists Are Giving Themselves DIY Coronavirus Vaccines - shalmanese
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/01/science/covid-19-vaccine-diy.html
======
mjangle1985
This article is bonkers.

I have always thought that BioShock was pretty far fetched untill reading this
article, now I'm thinking that scientists if left unchecked would do all kinds
of crazy stuff just because they can.

~~~
dekhn
They have. The list of crazy things that scientists have done to themselves
and to others is long, and truly horrific. In this case, my main complaint is
that they can't really know with any confidence that their treatments worked
and didn't have side effects, due to the statistically insignificant sample
size, and constant protocol changes. To me, that marks the work as effectively
non-scientific recreational vaccinology.

